# Eton RX 90 Newbie



## Freerider777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just bought a 2005 Rxl 90 today for my grandsons to mess around with. This ATV has hardly any use on it. Just on here looking for advice on maintenance. I found an owners manual online for it. What would be the best 2 stoke oil to use in it? Thinking about changing out the tanny fluid. Looks like it would be easy to overfill. 3.2 oz is not very much. 

Any help or advice would be well appreciated.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! 3.2 ounces is less than a half a cup. Sorry, I don't have any suggestions about 2stroke oil. But I would change all the fluid just to be sure it's all good. Is it chain drive? 

Sent Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freerider777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes it is a chain drive. I tried to take the clutch cover off tonight but he screws are really torqued down good. I'm going to need a driver with a big handle if I'm going to break them off without rounding out the screw. I double checked the manual and that's what it said, 3.4 oz.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've used an impact screwdriver on screws that seem overly tight. They will usually break lose on the first strike of the hammer. If you don't already have one, it's a great tool to have in your tool box.
Good luck on your project.
Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have always used quicksilver 2 cycle oil in my dirt bikes/racing atvs and never had a problem.


----------



## Freerider777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Where's a good place to buy Quicksilver 2 cycle oil? I went to autozone and all they carry is valvoline, $5 a quart!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Walmart might have some. 

Also get you a ratio rite if you dont have one. They come in very handy.


----------

